# Calamari hoods baked



## Phisher (Jan 26, 2013)

Have wanted to try this for a while and pleased I did. 
Get yourself a couple of squid tubes (southern calamari is good). - best caught from a kayak 
Cup of cold cooked long rain rice 
A few French shallots 
1 small onion 
Some nuts 50-60 grams (pine or cashews are good but macadamia would work
A good bunch of parsley 
Some oregano 
Basalmic vinegar ( or red wine - but I prefer to drink it)
Sugar 
1/4 cup of Apple juice 
1 egg
2 large ripe tomatoes
1/2 cup of sultanas
Garlic clove 
Olive oil 
Salt and black pepper

Best to have your squid tubes frozen and then blanch them until the smallest end starts to contract in but don't cook them. Cool them in ice water ann then remove the membrane from the outside of the tubes and anything you may have missed from the inside. Use a tooth pick to seal the smallest end of the tubes and set aside. 
In a bowl combine rice crushed nuts chopped parsley,chopped sultanas and diced shallots. To this add the egg, a dash of oil and mix well (salt and pepper to taste). Almost fill your tubes with this mix, then use another tooth pick to sow-seal the other end of your tubes. Set these aside in a baking dish. 
Place knife scoured tomatoes (have to be ripe) in a bowl of boiling water to remove skins, then deseed and dice. In a saucepan add some oil over moderate to high heat. Add crushed garlic and diced onion and heat to soften (don't burn the garlic - really bitter). Then add oregano (not much more than a teaspoon if it's dried) good portion of Basalmic vinegar a tablespoon of sugar and the apple juice and the tomato. Bring to boil and then simmer gently (reducing but not too much - again salt and pepper to taste). 
Use about a 1/2 cup of your sauce and add to a baking dish with stuffed tubes ( sit them in it and baste). Cook the tubes in a moderate oven covered until cooked. Tubes should be tender and stuffing firmed some. 
To serve, slice the tubes as you like and add the remaining sauce to taste. 
Goes well with a nice bread and now the wine can be used to drink.


----------

